# New Member



## thetotality (Apr 30, 2019)

Good evening,

I came here seeking help on how to be the husband my wife needs me to be.

We've been married for three years, together for nine. We have no children. I am 28, she is 25. I am a Marine Corps veteran, and a police officer. My wife just recently joined the active duty military where she serves as an officer (vs enlisted, for those not familiar with military).

I am looking forward to learn what this community has to offer.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good morning, @thetotality. I am alerting @EleGirl, a forum Admin, as you might like her to change your user name as using an email address as a forum name can cause problems with spammers, etc.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@thetotality,

I fixed your name by removing the email address part of it.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome to TAM. Thank you for your service. This community can be a treasure for those needing help with many marital issues and questions.

Can I ask why your wife joined the military after 3 years of marriage? Not that a woman joining the military is bad but you know how women are CONSTANTLY being hit on by THIRSTY men. It's not usual for a mid 20s, newly married woman to go off and join the military.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

How can we help you do what you need to do?


----------

